# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Basic Tarp Set Up

## IA Woodsman

I know this is not rocket science, but a basic tarp shelter can make or brake a trip. There are more ways than you can shake a stick at to put up a tarp. One of the most reliable ways to set a shelter up is in a pup tent configuration. I have seen this home away from home shed rain, snow, and ice. With a 10'x10' BCUSA Tarp, there is more than enough room for you and your gear.

In my opinion a light weight tarp is perfect for 3 of the 4 seasons in my area. If it were nor for the bugs, I would use it all 4. If you have any questions please ask.

----------


## Pal334

Very good, thanks for sharing

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Another very good vid. I went over to Bush Craft and looked up the Tarp... you are right, they are a lil more expensive (the one I could find there was $60) than a normal green tarp with gromets ($14.99) at Home Depot..... 

Can you list the advantages of the BCUSA tarp Vs. the cheapo tarp?

----------


## crashdive123

Another good vid.

----------


## hunter63

Good job, thanks.....

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Another very good vid. I went over to Bush Craft and looked up the Tarp... you are right, they are a lil more expensive (the one I could find there was $60) than a normal green tarp with gromets ($14.99) at Home Depot..... 
> 
> Can you list the advantages of the BCUSA tarp Vs. the cheapo tarp?


  First and foremost, it supports a great forum. Also, I like the tabs as opposed to grommets, there are extra tabs sewn in, 10'x10' is a versatile size, it packs very small, it is more durable, I like the camo pattern for certain applications, and lastly you usually get what you pay for. All of this is just my opinion, that and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee.

----------


## finallyME

> Another very good vid. I went over to Bush Craft and looked up the Tarp... you are right, they are a lil more expensive (the one I could find there was $60) than a normal green tarp with gromets ($14.99) at Home Depot..... 
> 
> Can you list the advantages of the BCUSA tarp Vs. the cheapo tarp?


The BCUSA 10X10 is a pulyurethane coated 1.9 oz riptstop nylon tarp.  When comparing it to a cheapo tarp, it will be lighter, packs smaller, and is stronger.  The cheap tarp will shred before the BCUSA tarp will.  $60 isn't bad when you compare it to a similar tarp, like this one. http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___22226

I don't have a BCUSA tarp.  But, I do have a homemade one that is amazing.  If you know how to sew a basic stitch, it is pretty easy to make your own to save a few bucks.

----------


## klkak

How does that tarp shelter work when its below zero and there is several feet of snow on the ground and or still snowing?

If your not sure I would be happy to tell you.

----------


## DOGMAN

> How does that tarp shelter work when its below zero and there is several feet of snow on the ground and or still snowing?
> 
> If your not sure I would be happy to tell you.


I have winter camped extensively with a tarp shelter....not warm or comfortable- but survivable- if you have a nice warm sleeping bag- and rig the tarp a little different.

How I rig a tarp for winter camping, is lower it considerably from this video....at the highest 2 feet off the ground (still tied between the trees.  Also, i don't put the ridge rope at the halfway point- I put it at about the 1/4 mark and stake one side down like demonstrated...the other side, I fold under the shelter and use it as a ground cloth....its tight but works better than nothing. 

If its deep snow, I like to dig a snow trench, put the tarp over the trench and weight it down with snow

----------


## klkak

> I have winter camped extensively with a tarp shelter....not warm or comfortable- but survivable- if you have a nice warm sleeping bag- and rig the tarp a little different.
> 
> How I rig a tarp for winter camping, is lower it considerably from this video....at the highest 2 feet off the ground (still tied between the trees.  Also, i don't put the ridge rope at the halfway point- I put it at about the 1/4 mark and stake one side down like demonstrated...the other side, I fold under the shelter and use it as a ground cloth....its tight but works better than nothing. 
> 
> If its deep snow, I like to dig a snow trench, put the tarp over the trench and weight it down with snow


Thats pretty much the way I've done it to. You hit it when you said it was not warm or comfortable.

The most important thing I've learned is to keep the shelter as small as possible.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> How does that tarp shelter work when its below zero and there is several feet of snow on the ground and or still snowing?
> 
> If your not sure I would be happy to tell you.


I guess I am not quite sure if you are asking a question or trying to school me??

Here are a few winter shelters I use from time to time, if that is what you are asking.





If there is no snow and I am out in the winter I usually use a lean-to and a fire.

----------


## finallyME

> How does that tarp shelter work when its below zero and there is several feet of snow on the ground and or still snowing?
> 
> If your not sure I would be happy to tell you.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
It is a little hard to tell in this picture.  We got around 2 feet that night.  I guess that isn't that much snow.  And, it wasn't below zero, just in the single digits.  So, maybe I don't meet your criteria.  The wind was blowing pretty good and would blow snow under the tarp constantly.  Of course, I have a very warm bag, and was toasty warm all night.

----------


## DOGMAN

For me anyway, a simple tarp shelter or a bivy bag are quick, easy solutions to staying out overnight....the key to being comfortable with those is having a good sleeping bag....all either do, is basically put a roof over your head. I find the bivy to be toastier, but I feel the tarp shelter is less clausterphopic....neither are perfect they both have there pluses and minuses...the bottom line is the person using them....one person can be comfortable in a hole in the ground...others aren't comfy in a Day's inn (they need the Ritz)...one thing about a small tarp shelter (or a bivy) is after a week of sleeping in them (or weathering out a 48 hour storm in them) is they arent very comfortable (comapred to tent) for long-term daily use

----------


## klkak

> I guess I am not quite sure if you are asking a question or trying to school me??
> 
> Here are a few winter shelters I use from time to time, if that is what you are asking.
> 
> If there is no snow and I am out in the winter I usually use a lean-to and a fire.


Not trying to school you.

I set up a tarp shelter in snow about 4ft deep. I dug down to the ground. It started snowing again during the night. I woke up in the wee hours of the morning covered by a tarp and buried under a pile of snow.

After that experience I started making my winter tarp shelters in an opened up spruce well or in a very tight spruce thicket.

----------


## johnnyredtail

What's needed to watch the videos ?

----------


## crashdive123

Press play?  They're Youtube videos, so if you can watch them elsewhere you should be able to watch them here.

----------


## Rick

What are you getting when you try to watch them?

----------


## shiftyer1

I tried winter camping asa kid in Minnesota,  I've moved to Texas.  A tarp is good enough :Smile: .  That white stuff is too cold!!!

----------

